# Apple TV, enceintes, disque dur externe...



## Elendael (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Navré de vous déranger avec ça mais ma question est un peu particulière.
Dans l'idéal, j'aimerais un appareil qui me permette de : diffuser de la musique depuis iTunes d'un MacBook/MacBook Pro sur des enceintes (au sein même d'une pièce, que par exemple, je sois de mon canapé ou ma table de salon et puisse changer ma musique indifférement).
De plus, j'aimerais que cet appareil puisse me permettre d'héberger du contenu via un disque dur intégré.

D'où mon hésitation : Apple TV ? Time Capsule ?

Merci de vos éclaircissements.

Note : Je me suis permis de poster le même message sur le forum Apple TV/Wifi, afin de toucher une plus large audience par avance mes excuses.


----------



## pim (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Apple TV permet de faire ce que tu veux faire   Regarde bien les limitations, elles sont nombreuses, mais si comme moi tu aime la musique, tu ne peux pas vivre sans la musique, que tu aimes aussi les films, les photos et les PodCasts, alors avec Apple TV tu va te régaler ! 

Bonne découverte


----------



## Elendael (6 Mars 2008)

Merci pour la réponse 

Cependant, je voulais savoir si l'Apple TV offrait aussi une fontion de disque dur externe (pour partage de fichiers entre mes Mac/PC.

Merci


----------



## pim (7 Mars 2008)

Non, pour cela il faut une Time Capsule, ou même une Airport Extreme avec un disque dur externe branché en USB. Néanmoins, un Mac et un PC peuvent aussi communiquer directement ensembles...

On peut effectivement regretter que cette fonction ne soit pas proposée, d'autant que l'Apple TV est en fait un Mac bridé, donc l'installation d'un tel partage serait facile à mettre en &#339;uvre pour Apple.

Après, il faut aussi regarder ce que peut permettre un Mac mini, que l'on peut brancher sur un téléviseur avec un simple adaptateur DVI - HDMI.


----------



## Elendael (7 Mars 2008)

Merci infiniment pour ces réponses, cela va me permettre de faire mon choix.
Etant donné qu'il me faut une solution de stockage et un moyen de diffuser de la musique, j'aurais penché vers la solution Time Capsule + Airport Express. Cependant, ce dernier étant visiblement de moins en moins trouvable, j'attendrais de voir ce qu'Apple a prévu pour son produit ou m'orienterait vers un Apple TV.


----------



## ipascm (31 Mars 2008)

pour compléter la réponse précédente, tu peux aussi, acheter un disque dur réseau qui fait office de itunes streaming serveur, comme ca plus besoin de mac allumé en permanence


----------

